# Therapy dogs



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Has anyone on here ever certified their dogs to be service or therapy dogs? I am really interested in doing that with Matley since he is so sweet and has a very calm disposition. Does anyone know how long that takes and what I would need to work on before starting that program?


----------



## DwayneTaylor (Jan 8, 2015)

No, I never tried this. I train my dog by myself. I give training to my dog 1 hour in the morning and 1 hour in the evening. My dog also love it and never feel tired.


----------



## keylohsierra (Jul 10, 2014)

My 8 1/2 yo GSD Greta has been a Delta Pet Partner therapy dog since she was 1 1/2 years old. I also had my little jackapoo tested and Willie passed with them too. We have been active in our community in hospice, library reading programs for children, nursing homes and colleges. Basic solid obedience, lots of socialization are a must. I like that Pet Partner requires the handler to take a workshop or online course to learn about working with different populations of people. Here is the link for more information.
Become a Registered Pet Partners Therapy Animal Team - Pet Partners

Please let me know if I can answer any other questions. If you like I can email you the outline of a talk I gave at our meet & greet from last summer for people interested in Pet Partners. Good Luck! It is a very rewarding way to spend quality time with our dogs!


----------



## Kritter (Jan 9, 2015)

Therapy Dogs International is another organization. I looked into it for one of my dogs but I don't think she would pass. She's very sensitive with me but a bit spastic in public. I hope it works out for you, seems like a fun and fulfilling thing to do.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

A therapy dog is a calm dog that is trained to be of a benefit to people through their presence.


----------



## Tawnyia_02 (Mar 2, 2016)

We are currently learning the process to be a therapy dog in Canada. We are going through the St. John's Ambulance program! I also just participated in testing for therapy dogs (without my pup) to learn what exactly they are testing for!


----------

